# Chocolate Bars



## natrix (Jan 21, 2008)

Ok , I was inspired by Tsidasa's chip thread .

what chocolate bar does it for you..........?
I like a few but 'Toblerone' would be my favorite I reckon.


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 21, 2008)

Freddo frogs  Do they count as a chocolate bar?

If not, then Boost


----------



## Miss B (Jan 21, 2008)

Cherry Ripe


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Jan 21, 2008)

Im with you natrix i could eat Toblerone all day. But that will mean i would have to train even harder the next day but it would be worth it . Now you have me craving for it LOL


----------



## _Jas_ (Jan 21, 2008)

Reese's Peanut Butter Cups.


----------



## cootiesami (Jan 21, 2008)

peanut butter m&ms


----------



## vinspa (Jan 21, 2008)

Turkish delight


----------



## mblissett (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm with Jas and cootiesami

Peanut Butter Cups and Peanut M&M's all the way.....

o0o0o0o0ohhhh yeah.....

Try a chocolate bar called Baby Ruth - OMG just wonderful.....

I love Chocolate, but I tell you now, my love handles don't!!

Matt


----------



## Adzo (Jan 21, 2008)

Pollywaffle was my favourite as a kid, now would be dark choc coated marzipan.
Good quality dark chocolate 70% or more is hard to beat though.


----------



## bubba (Jan 21, 2008)

caramello koalas would have to be my favourite, followed by bounty


----------



## GraftonChic (Jan 21, 2008)

Turkish Delight


----------



## Miss B (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh yeah I love Turkish Delight too ... the Fry's one ....


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 21, 2008)

Noooo the cadbury block one, left in the freezer so one piece lasts longer


----------



## Miss B (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh yeah the Cadbury block one is pretty darn good too. And the Cadbury Turkish Delight Chocettes.....

I need to stop reading this thread, all I can think about is chocolate :lol:


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 21, 2008)

becs searches frantically for her keys, so far on the list:
Freddos
Turkish delight
Milky bar
:twisted:


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jan 21, 2008)

Cadburys Snack  (the biggest one you can buy)


----------



## froglet (Jan 21, 2008)

Bounty followed closely by cherry ripe. oh maybe any chocolate will do.
I get my choccie really cheap straight from the factory 6 months worth of chocolate cost me less than $50


----------



## callith (Jan 21, 2008)

Picnic or Dairy Milk


----------



## Miss B (Jan 21, 2008)

froglet said:


> I get my choccie really cheap straight from the factory 6 months worth of chocolate cost me less than $50


 
How do you do that? :shock:

Actually no maybe I shouldn't be asking that question.....

(actually yeah, go on, tell me ... pleeeaase!) :lol:


----------



## firedragon (Jan 21, 2008)

Lindt white, milk and dark, Club creamy dark choc, smarties, milky bar, nestle double blend, practicly anything Nestle, and most dark chocs, bounty, Toblerone, I can also make an alcoholic beverage that tastes exactly like a toblerone, Mars, malteasers, theres heaps i'm a chocoholic but i am picky about the choc i eat, not a big fan of cadbury some stuff is nice.


----------



## mias (Jan 21, 2008)

*mars bars*

my favorite would be mars bars had a deep fried mars bar in nz at fishchip shops over there devine:lol:


----------



## squeezen spotty (Jan 21, 2008)

no id have to go a block of black forest, love those biscuit and jelly bits in it. yummmmm....


----------



## Just_Joshin (Jan 21, 2008)

mias said:


> my favorite would be mars bars had a deep fried mars bar in nz at fishchip shops over there devine:lol:


Haha you can buy those at a shop near my place........a Heart in stick form.

My favourites would have to be Old Gold dark choc, Lindt 70% and caramel dove.


----------



## WombleHerp (Jan 21, 2008)

ohhhhhhhh im gonna really regret reading this thread as ive recently lost like 5kg so far 
but putting it back on now grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr darn that chocolate being so good...

i LOVE bounty, do maltesers count? i LOVE malteasers (or however you spell it, i dont care, its chocolate thats all that matters LOL)

LOVE cHOCOLATE soooo soo MUCH!!!


Nat


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jan 21, 2008)

Turkish Delight and Cadbury Cashew/Macadamia Chocolate!


----------



## serpenttongue (Jan 21, 2008)

Toblerone, Cherry Ripe and Flake, but i like dark chocolate the best.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 21, 2008)

boost, every time.


----------



## blackthorn (Jan 21, 2008)

Cadbury black forest, picnics, toblerone, and can't go past guylian seashells


----------



## Lozza (Jan 21, 2008)

ooohhh I love them all 
but turkish delight, twirl, old jamaica, cherry ripe & toblerone (especially the giant ones) are best.
I also like those honey nougat logs and summer rolls.

boxes of chocolates are a class of their own......mmmmmm roses


----------



## Australis (Jan 21, 2008)

This thread has turned me off chocolate for good.


----------



## falconboy (Jan 21, 2008)

vinspa said:


> Turkish delight




Are they the ones in the purpleish wrapper? YUMMO indeed.

Funnily enough though, I hate turkish delight on its own, has to be that chocolate covered one. :shock:


----------



## arbok (Jan 21, 2008)

na na na all of your chocolate choice fail compared to the almitey, the best chocolate bar in the history of ever


the

summer

roll......

mmmmm summer roll


----------



## Camo (Jan 21, 2008)

I would have to say that my top few would be Bounty, Cherry ripe and probably Cadbury snack. I love alot more than that but i am getting to hungry to name them.

Cameron


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 21, 2008)

I so brought a Turkish Delight block whilst i was at the shops.

:twisted: [email protected] you evil chocolate thread!


----------



## Miss B (Jan 21, 2008)

becswillbe said:


> I so brought a Turkish Delight block whilst i was at the shops.
> 
> :twisted: [email protected] you evil chocolate thread!


 
Me too :lol:


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 21, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Me too :lol:



 and i hid it in the freezer too!


----------



## Leigh (Jan 21, 2008)

urg, all this chocolate is making me feel sick just reading, recently ive gotten hooked on some of those different protein bars based on carob (sp)
for shame, i fail at chocolate.

also, the real Turkish Delight is by far better than those fake bars they make, you can't beat the real thing.


----------



## falconboy (Jan 21, 2008)

Carob? Heck, thats a blast from the past. Bit like eating tofu burgers instead of McChicken burgers.


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 21, 2008)

chocolate........any chocolate............ALL chocolate............ohhhhhhhhhh dribble drool dribble, slurp!!!!!


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 21, 2008)

firedragon said:


> I can also make an alcoholic beverage that tastes exactly like a toblerone.



My daughter makes a wicked cocktail that tastes exactly like Cherry Ripe!!!!!

Oh, and my favourite saying????? "I've never met a chocolate I don't like yet!!!"


----------



## Leigh (Jan 21, 2008)

falconboy said:


> Bit like eating tofu burgers instead of McChicken burgers.



urg, give me the tofu burger any day, though i do admit the McChikens are better than they used to be.

...now i've got a hankering for some bland and boring carob, might go for a quick trip to coles :shock:


----------



## Miss B (Jan 21, 2008)

Carob, eww...


----------



## sc1010 (Jan 21, 2008)

i dont think my list would fit.....i love all chocolate (nutella included!)

mmmm..chocolate

sophie


----------



## falconboy (Jan 21, 2008)

Leigh said:


> urg, give me the tofu burger any day, though i do admit the McChikens are better than they used to be.
> 
> ...now i've got a hankering for some bland and boring carob, might go for a quick trip to coles :shock:



You've been working in that sandwich shop too long Leigh, they've converted you to a healthy alternative - wondering if the owners alternative lifestyle you mentioned to me is next..... :shock:


----------



## jessb (Jan 21, 2008)

Carob is EVIL!!! :evil: Should be banished from the face of the earth!!!!!

Not a fan of chocolate that leaves stuff in your teeth - cherry ripe, bounty, picnic etc leave you picking coconut or peanut out of your teeth for hours...

I can't go past lindt 70%. It's good for dieters too - because it is really bitter and rich and you don't need more than one square at a time. It's also full of antioxidants. (Although admittedly, this is coming from the girl who claims that apple crumble is good for you because it has fruit in it! :lol


----------



## Leigh (Jan 21, 2008)

never know falconboy 

anyone mentioned body chocolate yet?


----------



## BiteAndSqueeze (Jan 21, 2008)

Am I in a time warp? How come the last post time is showing as 5:49 AM?


----------



## amazonian (Jan 21, 2008)

Maltesers


----------



## slip_phreak (Jan 21, 2008)

Twix or real turkish delight (not in chocolate) that you get from the auburn turkish delight factory


----------



## Leigh (Jan 21, 2008)

slip_phreak said:


> auburn turkish delight factory



i mentioned Turkish Delight in history class once, next lesson my teacher told me her dad went to this wonderfully fantastical factory and she gave me a tub of the real stuff, it's the best


----------



## diamonddan (Jan 21, 2008)

Golden Rough ,mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## falconboy (Jan 21, 2008)

Geez, the only thing I ever got from my teachers is a FAIL.


----------



## Lozza (Jan 21, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Carob, eww...


I agree carob is nasty 
I also cant eat cheap chocolate - gives me headaches


----------



## Leigh (Jan 21, 2008)

i didn't say carob tasted any good  they must lace these bars with nicotine or something, i keep buying them, and they're expensive :x


----------



## froglet (Jan 22, 2008)

Miss B said:


> How do you do that? :shock:
> 
> Actually no maybe I shouldn't be asking that question.....
> 
> (actually yeah, go on, tell me ... pleeeaase!) :lol:


 
I have a customer that works at the factory in melb and when i want some choccie i just ask if she can get some for me.


----------



## hazzard (Jan 22, 2008)

C H O K I T O ! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Isis (Jan 22, 2008)

Now thats a blast from the past Hazz.......I used to love Chokitos but they have changed them and they arent the same anymore . Frys Turkish Delight does it for me and yes leigh so does the Body Chocolate.


----------



## hazzard (Jan 22, 2008)

Isis said:


> Now thats a blast from the past Hazz.......I used to love Chokitos but they have changed them and they arent the same anymore . Frys Turkish Delight does it for me and yes leigh so does the Body Chocolate.



When did they change them?


----------



## Isis (Jan 22, 2008)

Not sure but they definately arent the same.


----------



## meshe1969 (Jan 22, 2008)

Boost 
(If I have to pick one)


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jan 22, 2008)

Mmmm.... I just finished a Fry's Turkish Delight, Best Chocolate Ever!


----------



## serenaphoenix (Jan 22, 2008)

Kit Kat Chunky - the Cookie Dough one


----------



## Vixen (Jan 22, 2008)

milky way!


----------



## FAY (Jan 22, 2008)

Darrel Lea..Chocolate Ginger....yyyuuuummmmm....now we are talking..


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Jan 22, 2008)

I think hersheys are good my parents go over seas alot to like hawii and bring alot of them back.


----------



## Leigh (Jan 22, 2008)

American chocolate always tastes different, Aussie stuff is better, but i could really go for some bland horrible carob right now.... i can taste it, urg....


----------



## jessb (Jan 22, 2008)

Leigh said:


> American chocolate always tastes different, Aussie stuff is better, but i could really go for some bland horrible carob right now.... i can taste it, urg....


 
Different to English choc too. Brits always rave about their Cadbury Dairy Milk, but reckon ours is pretty ordinary. Apparently it is something to do with lower cocoa butter ratios to prevent melting in the hot Aussie temps.


----------



## Leigh (Jan 22, 2008)

jessb said:


> Apparently it is something to do with lower cocoa butter ratios to prevent melting in the hot Aussie temps.



chocolate is more of a science than an art apparently??


----------



## fergie_legs (Jan 22, 2008)

MILO oh it is so good right out of the tin!!!!!


----------



## jessb (Jan 22, 2008)

fergie_legs said:


> MILO oh it is so good right out of the tin!!!!!


 
Except if you accidentally inhale! :shock:


----------



## Isis (Jan 22, 2008)

Hmmm Milo on ice cream or on toast......yummy


----------



## bubba (Jan 22, 2008)

milo on toast ewwwww, but milo on ice cream mmmmmmmmm

golden rough mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 22, 2008)

nutella sprinkled with milo on toast........


----------



## pythonhappy (Jan 23, 2008)

FLING yummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## callith (Jan 23, 2008)

becswillbe said:


> nutella sprinkled with milo on toast........



now doesn't that sound healthy....lol and yummy


----------



## kakariki (Jan 23, 2008)

Mmmmm yum......summer roll....peppermint twist...maltesers....chokito.....polly waffle....nutella & icecream.....bertie beetles.....crunchie [ I suck the crunchie bit out first!] ...mmmmmm. Who started this thread??? :evil: You are nasty, horrible, no shops anywhere near me! Need chocolate..........:shock:
PS jessb inhaling milo is bad but laughing as you fill your gob is sooooo funny :shock::lol:


----------



## jan (Jan 23, 2008)

Mmm...lets see....cherry liquers..maltesers...cadbury rocky road and black forest and turkish delight and snack!! Raspberry bullets....dark chocolate in any form...chocolate coated orange...l had these really yummy blackberry chocolates today...delish!! Has anyone tried chilli chocolates?? sorta different have to try them again
l think Actually l just love chocolate and lm going to have some right now
ooh and chocolate teddybears.....etc etc etc!!!!


----------



## jan (Jan 23, 2008)

Yep and milo....6 heaped teaspoons to a dash of milk...yummo


----------



## jessb (Jan 23, 2008)

Jan, Lindt do a great chilli chocolate - really top quality.

Try using really bitter choc (about 80%) when making a casserole or sauce for game (duck, rabbit, hare, venison etc) It is a really great combo. Also used in making a Mexican mole sauce for chicken. Works really well - very interesting...


----------



## Leigh (Jan 23, 2008)

i tried a new one this morning, still Musashi, but with a purple bulldog on the wrapper. bought it cause it was only $2, but was like eating a shoe, urgh.


----------



## footsoulja (Jan 23, 2008)

aero and butterfinger do it for me, toblerone are good aswell


----------



## firedragon (Jan 23, 2008)

jan said:


> Yep and milo....6 heaped teaspoons to a dash of milk...yummo


 
Chocolate quick beats the pants off milo :lol: (1 spoon for the cup 1spoon for my mouth 1 spoon for the cup 2 spoons for the mouth), but each to their own..
This one's not a bar but it's chocolate so i hope it counts mmmmmmmm chocolate oak drink....


----------



## jessb (Jan 23, 2008)

Milo is better than Quik, because Milo floats to the top and you can eat it with a spoon, plus have chocolate-y milk! Quik just dissolves... The inhale/choke factor is also waaaay more dangerous with Quik! lol


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jan 23, 2008)

I just ate a bag of twelve Turkish Delights in about 10 min...

I have another bag in the fridge!


----------



## Leigh (Jan 23, 2008)

someones bought a big bag of MnMs and emptied them into a big tuppaware tub, so ill be snacking throughout the day for the next few months it seems


----------



## lazybuddha (Jan 23, 2008)

summer roll, bertie beetles and chocolate truffles (gotta be belgium, the aussie stuff is yuck)


----------



## jan (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanx Jess l'll have to try the Lindt chilli chocolates...they do make good chocolate!!
Here's a chocolate joke: Why do cadburys make white freddo frogs?? 
So dark skinned kids can have messy faces too


----------



## firedragon (Jan 23, 2008)

jessb said:


> Milo is better than Quik, because Milo floats to the top and you can eat it with a spoon, plus have chocolate-y milk! Quik just dissolves... The inhale/choke factor is also waaaay more dangerous with Quik! lol


 
LOL I agree they both have their pirks, milo on top to eat that is yum and if you use enough quik like i do you get a good dose of it settled on the bottom of the cup, big mouthfull of chocolaty sludge at the end of the drink


----------



## Leigh (Jan 23, 2008)

i feel like chocolate milk right about now, but i dont think we have any milo. or milk left for that matter.


----------



## scorps (Jan 24, 2008)

i love all chocolate  hahah god im fat


----------



## jessb (Jan 24, 2008)

firedragon said:


> LOL I agree they both have their pirks, milo on top to eat that is yum and if you use enough quik like i do you get a good dose of it settled on the bottom of the cup, big mouthfull of chocolaty sludge at the end of the drink


 

mmmmm chocolatey sludge....
:lol:


----------



## FredBear (Jan 24, 2008)

Deep fried mars bars


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Jan 24, 2008)

my fave as a kid was chomp and curly wurlys. nowadays I also like turkish delight (fry's and the real stuff), twirl, picnic, snickers, toblerone, kit kats and chunkys, maltesers... *drool* oops sorry about that :lol: 

I also liked whatchamacallits when i was in America, as well as all their various flavours of the regular "candy bars" that we get here. Its like junk food heaven over there, but no cadbury


----------



## Fiona74 (Jan 24, 2008)

When I was younger I would come home from school and eat Milo dry, no milk, now almost every night I have about 4-5 heaped dessert spoons (which about half fills the cup) and milk. But as for a particular choc bar fave....can't choose, luv em all. Oh I know someone who has the Milo and milk thing but he puts a biscuit in the bottom of the cup first, then the Milo and milk.....


----------



## nickamon (Jan 24, 2008)

My favourite chocolate bars: 
Ritter Sport (German chocolate, Aldi sells it) - all varieties
Reese's peanus butter cups, even though American chocolate is so disgusting
Kit Kat chunky caramel


----------



## fergie_legs (Jan 24, 2008)

hey does anyone remember when curly wurlys had that dodgy joke on the back of the wrapper, oh man so lame and i think i got the same one most of the time.


----------



## fergie_legs (Jan 24, 2008)

and what is a butter cup i've never heard of them?????


----------



## jessb (Jan 24, 2008)

Reese's peanut butter cups (unfortunate typo there, Nickamon...) are awesome - little chocolates in a tiny paper cupcake wrapper (like those little coffee-flavoured after dinner chocolates that your mum used to put out for fancy dinner parties, and we kids came down the next morning and scoffed any that were left over - or was that just me???) with a peanut-buttery centre. You can get them at places that sell American lollies.

Peanut butter and choc is the best combo - especially if the peanut butter is a bit salty... YUM


----------



## nickamon (Jan 25, 2008)

jessb said:


> Reese's peanut butter cups (unfortunate typo there, Nickamon...)


 
 Oh...what an embarrassing typo.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jan 25, 2008)

nickamon said:


> Oh...what an embarrassing typo.



Lol.


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 25, 2008)

do Lindt balls count?
i love the white ones,..!!

and bountys!

and the almond or cashew version of the whittakers blocks,....

and and and,..the list is endless!!!


gee, gotta go to Aldi, i didnt know they sold ritter sport!!!


----------



## Fiona74 (Jan 25, 2008)

I thought of another fave, the original Milo bar. Not the one the have out now with the crunchy coating. It was 2 little bars in the one wrapper, just solid Milo coated in chocolate. I don't like the one they have now, they ruined it with the fancy coating. mmmm. Also, I just bought the 'New' dark chocolate M&M's. Now they are something I could just keep eating, M&M's are heaps better than Smarties too. IMO anyway.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jan 25, 2008)

Ooh, I forgot, Coconut Slab!


----------



## jessb (Jan 25, 2008)

dino the horse said:


> I thought of another fave, the original Milo bar. Not the one the have out now with the crunchy coating. It was 2 little bars in the one wrapper, just solid Milo coated in chocolate. I don't like the one they have now, they ruined it with the fancy coating. mmmm. Also, I just bought the 'New' dark chocolate M&M's. Now they are something I could just keep eating, M&M's are heaps better than Smarties too. IMO anyway.


 

I know! What's with this new Milo bar? It's got a layer of chewy stuff, and it's all one bar - not split into two. :x I hate it and refuse to buy it any more. Bring back the original Milo Bar I say!!!


----------



## Fiona74 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks jessb, I'm glad someone agrees! And while I'm at it, I know it's a biscuit but what happened to Arnotts honey snaps? Remember those? You'd dip them in a cuppa and they'd go all chewy in the centre. I miss those :cry:. I also hate how they've changed the name of Golliwogs to Scalliwags. Gimme a break, political correctness gone mad. Whats this world coming to if people start taking offence to the name of a biscuit that has been around like forever! It's a biscuit, it looks like a Golliwog, so they called it 'Golliwogs'. Simple. 
Sorry, I'm getting carried away... I'll stop now.


----------



## jessb (Jan 25, 2008)

It's really hard to find golliwog toys in shops now too. My mum found a kntted one for our daughter in a red cross stall in Armidale or somewhere. guess political corrrectness doesn't stretch that far from the big cities!


----------



## The-Guy (Jan 25, 2008)

boost...


----------



## fergie_legs (Jan 25, 2008)

Bring back the *original* milo bar. 2 solid slabs of compacted milo coated in cholcolate!!!!!! was there anything better? lol


----------



## Leigh (Jan 25, 2008)

one day at work, it was the end of the oil cycle in the deep fryer, so me and the wash boy bought some snickers and mars bars and wanted to make deep fried mars bars. sadly, we failed miserably  
the chocolate melted, and the caramel was warm, they were delicious, but we gotta batter them maybe next time, i dunno.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 25, 2008)

I'd eat nearly anything that was mentioned on here, bar the cherry ripes (probably eat the lot in one go too   )lol.
But right now i could go some of those larger Cadbury nougart eggs (those ones you ususally get around easter with a baby chicken toy on top). That or Cadbury Rocky road family block. Actually might head up to the shops,all this talk of chocalate....



Ps Anyone remember Crave chocolate bars about 10 years ago? Or Smurf icecreams about 25 years ago? (one half blue,the other white with two stcks?)


----------



## kakariki (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah. I liked the original milo bars. But what about the whippy bar they used to make? I think it was called The Three Muskateers?. That was oh so yum, It was real light fluffy whip stuff, a bit like Whip but fluffier!? Hahaha  The smurf icecreams. They were gooood. :lol:


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 25, 2008)

I brought Turkish Delight and Milky Bar mini easter eggs! !!!YAY!!!


----------



## Leigh (Jan 25, 2008)

easter already?? the xmas sales only just finished, damn capitalist pigs.

i already feel a bit sick just thinking of the easter eggs, might stick with some MnMs


----------



## Fiona74 (Jan 25, 2008)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Ps Anyone remember Crave chocolate bars about 10 years ago? Or Smurf icecreams about 25 years ago? (one half blue,the other white with two stcks?)


Ooh yeah I remember smurf iceblocks, the blue was ice and the white was icecream. mmm. and bubble o bill, I think you can still get him though but he's a bit smaller (but dearer...)
I also remember a choc bar (can't remember name) similar to a polywaffle but when you bit it there was white marshmallow with a pink letter through it, like it said something.
Ooh and Magic gum, the stuff that pops in your mouth then is gum. Can still get it, also in non gum form.


----------



## nook171 (Jan 25, 2008)

moro bars from n.z


----------



## pythonhappy (Jan 25, 2008)

dino the horse said:


> I also remember a choc bar (can't remember name) similar to a polywaffle but when you bit it there was white marshmallow with a pink letter through it, like it said something.
> Ooh and Magic gum, the stuff that pops in your mouth then is gum. Can still get it, also in non gum form.





the pink letter i remember was 0 and x 's me and my brother use to fight over which we'd get .........awwww i want one now ........ droooool .....


----------



## Fiona74 (Jan 25, 2008)

pythonhappy said:


> the pink letter i remember was 0 and x 's me and my brother use to fight over which we'd get .........awwww i want one now ........ droooool .....


Yeah thats the one, thanks pythonhappy


----------



## Adzo (Jan 25, 2008)

jessb said:


> Peanut butter and choc is the best combo - especially if the peanut butter is a bit salty... YUM



Blasphemy!!!
Dark choc and blue cheese kicks more tastebud tail than peanuts, chocolate and peanut butter and chocolate combined.
lindt and gorgonzola dolcelatte. Ibarra and queso valdeon. callebaut and rocquefort.
I got a craving now.


----------



## kakariki (Jan 25, 2008)

The pop stuff is now called space rocks. I bought some for my kids a while ago. They loved it too. Funny how stuff comes & goes heh!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 26, 2008)

dino the horse said:


> Ooh yeah I remember smurf iceblocks, the blue was ice and the white was icecream. mmm. and bubble o bill, I think you can still get him though but he's a bit smaller (but dearer...)
> 
> Ooh and Magic gum, the stuff that pops in your mouth then is gum. Can still get it, also in non gum form.


 

That's the one.i think that was the first ever thing i bought in Kindergarten from the tuck shop (i think it was 8 cents!!).

You can buy a Cadbury chocolate now with that magic gum inside!!! (can't remember what it's called  )


----------



## snake68 (Jan 26, 2008)

GSXR_Boy said:


> I'd eat nearly anything that was mentioned on here, bar the cherry ripes (probably eat the lot in one go too   )lol.
> But right now i could go some of those larger Cadbury nougart eggs (those ones you ususally get around easter with a baby chicken toy on top). That or Cadbury Rocky road family block. Actually might head up to the shops,all this talk of chocalate....
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I havent thought about the smurf iceblocks in years. That just put a big smile on my face!!!!!
Remember when White Knights use to be really hard, not soft and crappy like they are now?


----------



## Leigh (Jan 26, 2008)

"




Never regret something that once made you smile



"

like chocolate?


----------



## thals (Jan 26, 2008)

mmm ultimate faves are MnMs crispy shell, but in bar form.. i'd have to say picnic rocky road or twix
Mmmm... choooccclat *salivating* lol


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 26, 2008)

snake68 said:


> Oh I havent thought about the smurf iceblocks in years. That just put a big smile on my face!!!!!
> Remember when White Knights use to be really hard, not soft and crappy like they are now?


 
I'd so kill for one off those smurf ice creams right now!! lol maybe we should petition the maker?


----------



## Leigh (Jan 26, 2008)

mmmmmm...... peanut mnms, tops 
just went for a drive to get some, had to search the whole corner store just for the damned mnms, so im savoring them.


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 26, 2008)

GSXR_Boy said:


> I'd so kill for one off those smurf ice creams right now!! lol maybe we should petition the maker?



On the subject of ice creams, anyone remember those killer pythons ice blocks? Ive been searching for them everywhere, i dont think they make them anymore


----------



## Leigh (Jan 26, 2008)

i dunno killer python ones, but i remember ones with gummy bugs in them that you found as you ate it, i miss those. also i used to love maxibon, but now i can never find them.


----------



## morgs202 (Jan 26, 2008)

Twirl for sure. But if your talking seasonal chocolate, then cadburrys cream eggs get my vote every time


----------



## firedragon (Jan 27, 2008)

Home made rocky road mmmmmmm i used to make it heaps, not so much any more


----------



## bump73 (Jan 27, 2008)

nickamon said:


> Reese's peanus butter cups,


 

PMSL:lol::lol:

That has to be the best typo i've ever seen, sorry Nikamon:lol:

I still love pepermint crisps, think i'm the only one though...And any kind of orange choc is gooood

Ben


----------



## snake68 (Jan 27, 2008)

GSXR_Boy said:


> I'd so kill for one off those smurf ice creams right now!! lol maybe we should petition the maker?


You know I can still remember the taste!! I wonder who made them?? You do know this will keep me awake at night


----------



## imalizard (Jan 27, 2008)

Hmm im a bit of a flake fan i have to try all the flavours. I think there is 5.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 27, 2008)

snake68 said:


> You know I can still remember the taste!! I wonder who made them?? You do know this will keep me awake at night


 
Tha's something i thought of after i wrote it.
If i ate it now, (well a fresh one anyway) at least 25 years later, if it would still taste the same?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 27, 2008)

becswillbe said:


> On the subject of ice creams, anyone remember those killer pythons ice blocks? Ive been searching for them everywhere, i dont think they make them anymore


 
Did these have chunks in it? Or am i thinking of something else?


----------



## jessb (Jan 27, 2008)

imalizard said:


> Hmm im a bit of a flake fan i have to try all the flavours. I think there is 5.


 
At the risk of starting something here  I reckon Flakes are a scam! You pay the same as you pay for solid chocolate bars, and all they are is shaved chocolate - and pretty ordinary quality chocolate at that! I mean half of it is just air!!!


----------



## snake68 (Jan 27, 2008)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Tha's something i thought of after i wrote it.
> If i ate it now, (well a fresh one anyway) at least 25 years later, if it would still taste the same?


I dont reckon they would you know. Things always taste better as a kid! We as adults ruin our tastebuds through over indlugence. However when all is said and done I STILL WANT ONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 28, 2008)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Did these have chunks in it? Or am i thinking of something else?




They were long and skinny. Like a big spiral with the colours twisted together, red, blue, yellow and green i think.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

You mean like Icy poles? (i think that's what they were called)


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 29, 2008)

ummmm kinda, more like the lifesavers ones, but the flavours were actually twisted and they were heaps bigger


----------



## firedragon (Jan 29, 2008)

jessb said:


> At the risk of starting something here  I reckon Flakes are a scam! You pay the same as you pay for solid chocolate bars, and all they are is shaved chocolate - and pretty ordinary quality chocolate at that! I mean half of it is just air!!!


 
Yeh same with aero(sp) bars full of air bubbles


----------



## jessb (Jan 30, 2008)

firedragon said:


> Yeh same with aero(sp) bars full of air bubbles


 
and souffles! lol


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 4, 2008)

OMG i just read through this whole thread :shock: and i am CRRRAAAAVVVIIINNNGGGG!!!

chocolate is the best 

i might sneak down to the corner store... hmmmmmm


----------

